
Microsoft hard at work getting Windows to run on OLPC computers - nickb
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN2514082920071026?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&sp=true
======
jetpack
"The laptops were designed specifically to run Linux programs. If the machines
run only Linux, Microsoft will lose an opportunity to expose tens of millions
of children worldwide to its Windows system."

Sounds like a great opportunity for desktop Linux. Let's hope they stick with
it.

